# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  A new bow I call Roadrash

## Kroberts10

I call this one Roadrash because I already had this bow finished and shooting. After its first day out being used my buddy was heading home on his motorcycle and he hit a patch of gravel laying the bike over. He was fine except for a few scratches and a bruise. The bow had the same, some deep scratches and scrapes up areas. I was able to sand the scratches away and back the bow with goat rawhide. Over the rawhide I put some enchi ball python sheds for decoration. I think it turned out well. And it shoots well too. The weight is a bit lower than written, but is close.
The bow is made out of black locust with walnut tip overlays. Its 2 wide with the bottom limb being 1 shorter than the top limb. 

Thanks for looking,
Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (08-09-2018),*Bogertophis* (08-09-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Nice bow, glad your friend wasn't hurt when he turned over his bike :Embarassed:

----------


## dr del

Love the idea of a narrative with a bow.

----------

C.Marie (08-09-2018)

----------

